# Any success stories with Rectal Prolapse surgery?



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi Friends, are there any success stories of Leaky gas who got surgery for rectal prolapse?

Please let me know as my GI said if biofeedback therapy doesn't work he will refer me for surgery.


----------



## Maria Slan (Jul 16, 2013)

It will work if you have only problem in GI tract cause before surgeon, they will do the betadine enema. It cleans your colon out of any infection. But if you also have FBO..


----------

